# CorelDraw - Outline vom Objekt soll eigenständiges Objekt werden



## menschmeyer (2. August 2005)

Hallo User,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit CorelDraw 10. 
Ich habe ein Objekt (Kreis) erstellt und diesem auch eine Outline zugeordnet. Nun 
muss ich aber für den Druck die Outline als eigenständiges Objekt haben (soll nämlich 
außen beschnitten werden). Das heißt, die blaue Outline soll zu einem neuen, 
eigenständigen Objekt werden, einer blauen Fläche mit dem Umfang der alten Outline. 
Nur wie kriege ich das hin?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Ellie (2. August 2005)

Moin,

CorelDraw 11: Effekte - Kontur.

Ob das in der 10er Version geht weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bei einer schlichten Kontur bei einem Kreis kann man das manuell machen. Zwei Kreise ziehen und die kombinieren.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## LastOne (3. August 2005)

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mich gleich mal mit einer Frage anschließe. Ich hab einen Entwurf für einen aufkleber erstellt und wollte diesen einfarbig mit outline gestalten. nun möchte ich aber nicht das die outline sich zusätzlich um das objekt legt sondern sie "innerhalb" ist, um die größe des objektes nicht zu verändern. gerade bei der schrift ist dies wichtig.... wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Ellie (3. August 2005)

Moin,

ich zitiere mich nochmal selbst:



> CorelDraw 11: Effekte - Kontur.
> 
> Ob das in der 10er Version geht weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bei einer schlichten Kontur bei einem Kreis kann man das manuell machen. Zwei Kreise ziehen und die kombinieren.



Effekte - Kontur... und dann man lesen was da steht, es erklärt sich von selbst.   

Gruß,
Ellie


----------

